# Need Help Releasing ZIF Connector



## mcmitchell

Hi,
Could anybody please tell me how to release a ZIF connector securing a ribbon cable? The cable came out very easily (hope I didn't damage it) but now I can't seem to figure out how to open the ZIF connector to put it back.


----------



## butterfly77049

Uh, wondering why you removed it (morbid curiosity). Usually they have a clip that you can just push with your fingers. Worst comes to worst, either take it to a technician, or put the cable back in and glue the connection together with silicone glue and let it sit for a couple days. If you are not sure what the orientation is, hold it by hand with the machine on and figure out if the accessory is working before you glue it. You can fold a piece non-static foam to the appropriate the same size you are connecting the cable to and clamp it down with a paper clip clamp while it cures (or long rubber bands broken and tied in knots.

Your other options are low temp hot glue or instant epoxy. Of course you only get one shot, and your warranty will probably go out the window.


----------



## mcmitchell

Well, I had to remove it to get to the underside of the scanner glass. It was cloudy. I followed the instructions in the SErvice Manual. It just slipped right out. I was able to just push it back in, and the scanner/printer still works. Thank you for your time. I did not glue it and might regret that, but it's an old combination scanner/printer that I am giving to somebody, so it'll have to do.:4-clap:


----------

